# Should I Buy This Light?



## stash (May 6, 2006)

im checking out this 250 watt HPS grow light w/ remote ballast. it comes with everything including an 18" chrome batwing reflector. the lumens output is not specified. will this be fine for a 3ft x 2ft area with 3 plants?


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2006)

3x2..6 sq.ft. You're real close to the recommended "50 watts" per/sq.ft. What's the price?..250's should be available for well under a $100


----------



## stash (May 6, 2006)

yea...its 89$ on ebay - used ballast / new unopened hps light / new reflector. retails for 150$.  so it should work? would a 400watt(only 30$ more) be too much light for my 3 plants? THANKS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2006)

stash said:
			
		

> yea...its 89$ on ebay - used ballast / new unopened hps light / new reflector. retails for 150$. so it should work? would a 400watt(only 30$ more) be too much light for my 3 plants? THANKS


*Whats up stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to MP. I would look around a bit more before buying that light and ballast. I myself purchased a brand new 400 watt HPS on ebay for $99 plus shipping. I think i got it from High Tech Garden Supply. Might want to check them out before buying something used. *


----------



## stash (May 6, 2006)

i checked out some good deals on 400watt HPS from high tech garden supply - would 400watts be too much power for only 3 plants in a 6 sq. ft area?


----------



## massproducer (May 6, 2006)

IMHO, no it would be great in that area, that would give you around 66.7 watts per square foot. This amount of light will create some very nice dense buds.

You will however have to have your area properly vented with the correct size exhaust fan or even better you could use a cool tube.

Others may disagree but I would rather be over the required lumens and have to deal with the heat, then be under and have to settle for small stringy buds, but that is just my point of view.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2006)

massproducer said:
			
		

> IMHO, no it would be great in that area, that would give you around 66.7 watts per square foot. This amount of light will create some very nice dense buds.
> 
> You will however have to have your area properly vented with the correct size exhaust fan or even better you could use a cool tube.
> 
> Others may disagree but I would rather be over the required lumens and have to deal with the heat, then be under and have to settle for small stringy buds, but that is just my point of view.


I agree that it's better to have more light than your plants can use than less.

Even tho I know exactly what you mean, it might be better to refer to the lumen output instead of "watts per sq ft". Watts are a measure of power, not light. You can use a 500 watt spotlight that will do almost nothing for your plants but burn them up, but a 600 watt HPS in the same area will make the plants take off like scalded pups. The lumens put out at the lights usable distance is the entire secret to proper lighting.

That 50 watts per/sq ft is a danerous method to use when advising newbies. They simply don't have the knowldge to know how to apply it properly.

Most MJ plants will THRIVE on 5000 lumens per/sq/ft.


----------



## stash (May 7, 2006)

thanks alot for the feedback im going with the 400watt hps that rates at 53,000lumens. im going to use it right when i get it on 24/0, plants are about 3 weeks old


----------



## rasta (May 7, 2006)

welcome stash,,this is the place for feedback ,,real good info ,,real good people ,,,,again welcome to our home ,,PEACE,LOVE,RASTA


----------



## stash (May 7, 2006)

i should be able to use my hps light on baby 3 week old plants correct?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 7, 2006)

stash said:
			
		

> i should be able to use my hps light on baby 3 week old plants correct?


Yes, but I would start the light out at 24 inches from the tops of the plants until you see how they do. When they show new growth, move the light in to 18 inches and watch them very closely for a couple of days.


----------



## stash (May 7, 2006)

awesome thanks all


----------



## stash (May 9, 2006)

MASSPRODUCER. cool tube as in fluorescent tube? and i can use this inplace of an exhaust??


----------



## massproducer (May 9, 2006)

No not a flouro, here is a cool tube. Your light goes indise of this and you hook up your exhaust fan to it using dryer hose.


----------

